# Retired beauty...available from Divine



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I just went to the Divine website and there is a beautiful retired girl available to a forever home...

"Pat" is a very very pretty Maltese.










http://divinemaltese.com/Champions/LittlePat.html

http://www.divinemaltese.com/Retirees.html


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I wonder how old she is?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If it's the one Crystal and Zoe mentioned a few weeks ago when she was looking, she's young for a retiree, only five, I think.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

Rookie question...

When they say for adoption is that mean for SALE?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my, she would be perfect for me. I think Matilda would do better with a older fluff, has anyone here ever adopted one? She would be spoiled here.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I bet she is "pre-spoiled"!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Rookie question...
> 
> When they say for adoption is that mean for SALE?[/B]


Yes, but for most breeders it usually is only for a minimal fee for cost of spay, teeth cleaning, updating vaccinations, and shipping....
to the right forever home.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">OH MY GOSH she is beautiful! WOW, ANDREA are you paying attention here?

Thanks for the heads up about Pat.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> QUOTE





> Rookie question...
> 
> When they say for adoption is that mean for SALE?[/B]


Yes, but for most breeders it usually is only for a minimal fee for cost of spay, teeth cleaning, updating vaccinations, and shipping....
to the right forever home.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Also, one time back before I got Catcher I remember asking Angie about a retiree and she emphasized strongly that her retirees aren't for sale but were up for adoption for the cost of spaying and teeth cleaning. It appeared that she was very picky where her retirees go.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> It appeared that she was very picky where her retirees go.[/B]


True statement. Larry and Angie are picky where any of their fur-kids go.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> If it's the one Crystal and Zoe mentioned a few weeks ago when she was looking, she's young for a retiree, only five, I think.[/B]



This will be a great deal for someone. If you are interested, I would not hesitate, as I don't think she will last long.
Five is a good age to retire dogs (if not before). As I've mentioned before there is more research that points to earlier breeding, and earlier retirement to avoid health issues that may come along in an intact dog. We, as breeders, now have repro vets for consultation, and they guide us in this direction. Retiring at this age allows for three to four breedings. 
One thing to remember is that this dog has been a mom, and she will not be in coat. But, hair grows, and she should have years to give to the right family.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=310900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but for most breeders it usually is only for a minimal fee for cost of spay, teeth cleaning, updating vaccinations, and shipping....
to the right forever home.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Also, one time back before I got Catcher I remember asking Angie about a retiree and she emphasized strongly that her retirees aren't for sale but were up for adoption for the cost of spaying and teeth cleaning. It appeared that she was very picky where her retirees go.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Exactly my impression. Retirees aren't for sale just like rescues aren't for sale. The nominal amount of money that changes hands covers vet expenses, etc.

Just like with rescues, people lucky enough to adopt them must first qualify. I know the Rhapsody website says only a special person who has had pets before can qualify to adopt one of their retirees.


----------

